# Ekstrom back in NASCAR



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Mattias Ekstrom will be back in the #83 Red Bull Toyota Sprint Cup car at Richmond this weekend: http://nascar.speedtv.com/article/c...bull-entry-at-richmond-international-raceway/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I didn't realize. How'd he do?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Finshed about 32nd 4 laps behind winner Denny Hamlin. However, that's to be expected since Mattias had never done an oval race in his life, and he even out-performed Dale Jr--Ekstrom lapped Jr. twice!


----------

